

‘Apple is done’ and Surface tablet is cool, according to teens - oneiroscopist
http://news.yahoo.com/apple-done-surface-tablet-cool-according-teens-145050163.html

======
oneiroscopist
Somehow I find this hard to believe. Surface for teens? Huh?

------
davebees
according to one person.

